# va te faire entailler



## jscottseptembre

Slt

Je regardais _les simpsons_ en français et dans un des épisodes, j'ai entendu Homer dire ça à Mr Burns. "va te faire entailler!"


haha je me demande simplement si ça se dit vraiment et quel serait l'équivalent en anglais? Je présume, "get bent!" 

merci d'avance


----------



## thomasdroulin

Hi
It's not used a lot in French, it"s slang but quite an old expression
it means " go to hell", "f**k you", " i don't care what you say, you are an idiot, get out of here" etc...
But the verb " entailler" also means to make a notch on somethin, a tree for example, or when you cut yourself with somethin, you have " une entaille", in this case we'd rather say " une coupure".


----------



## Elle Paris

Go get yourself stuck/slashed/slaughtered (like a pig)! Sc...you, or: F...k you, or, more politely, Go jump in a lake.


----------



## jscottseptembre

thomasdroulin said:


> Hi
> It's not used a lot in French, it"s slang but quite an old expression
> it means " go to hell", *"f**k you*", " i don't care what you say, you are an idiot, get out of here" etc...
> But the verb " entailler" also means to make a notch on somethin, a tree for example, or when you cut yourself with somethin, you have " une entaille", in this case we'd rather say " une coupure".



 "fuck you" veut dire plutôt "va te faire foutre/enculer". Cela dit, à mon avis, c'est bien trop vulgaire pour être un bon équivalent de "_va te faire entailler"_ (étant donné que ça se dit dans _les simpsons_)

 "go to hell" est pas mal



Elle Paris said:


> *Go get yourself stuck/slashed/slaughtered (like a pig)*! Sc...you, or: F...k you, or, more politely, Go jump in a lake.



J'avoue, je n'ai jamais entendu ces expressions. On les emploie aux états-unis? Encore, "fuck you" est trop vulgaire en l'occurrence. Je crois que "screw you" or "go jump in lake" conviennent bien

merci les gens


----------



## SunnyS

jscottseptembre said:


> J'avoue, je n'ai jamais entendu ces expressions. On les emploie aux états-unis? Encore, "fuck you" est trop vulgaire en l'occurrence. Je crois que "screw you" or "go jump in lake" conviennent bien
> 
> merci les gens



"Screw you" est assez plus aggressif que "go jump..."

Je ne connais pas _entailler_, but simply  because it's a violent act, it seems to me it would be more equal to "screw you."

_J'avoue, je n'ai jamais entendu ces expressions. On les emploie aux  états-unis?_

Not much (or hardly ever), but everyone would understand their meaning, I would think.


----------



## jetset

Elle Paris said:


> Go jump in a lake.


 
excellent, you made my day !! 

Ceci dit, Jscott, est-ce que tu es sûr de "entailler" ? could it be something else ?


----------



## Viobi

Elle Paris said:


> Go jump in a lake.



In French, that'd be "Va te pendre!" Culture gap?


----------



## Elle Paris

Ce serait plutôt "Va donc voir ailleurs si j'y suis!" ou bien "Va te faire cuire un oeuf!"


----------



## jscottseptembre

jetset said:


> excellent, you made my day !!
> 
> Ceci dit, Jscott, est-ce que tu es sûr de "entailler" ? could it be something else ?



Oui, j'en suis plutôt sûr. Sinon, qu'est-ce que ça peut être d'autre?


----------



## thomasdroulin

Elle Paris said:


> Ce serait plutôt "Va donc voir ailleurs si j'y suis!" ou bien "Va te faire cuire un oeuf!"


 
Right!
" va te pendre" is too "violent", just like " va te jeter" btw
it'd be more "soft", like " va te faire voir" ou another one , " va te faire une crèpe"


----------



## SunnyS

Elle Paris said:


> Ce serait plutôt "Va donc voir ailleurs si j'y suis!" ou bien "Va te faire cuire un oeuf!"



These are so nice! If only I could just snap them out when needed...


----------



## Cath.S.

Pour ce que ça vaut, je n'ai jamais entendu _va te faire entailler_. Je comprendrais ce que ça veut dire, mais ce n'est pas une expression toute faite - du moins à ma connaissance.
La VF des Simpsons est déjà une traduction, non ?


----------



## Viobi

thomasdroulin said:


> Right!
> " va te pendre" is too "violent", just like " va te jeter" btw



I was aswering the "Go jump in a lake", saying that one would rather be "va te pendre".

Never heard "va te faire entailler", nor "va te faire une crêpe", btw.


----------



## jscottseptembre

Cath.S. said:


> Pour ce que ça vaut, je n'ai jamais entendu _va te faire entailler_. Je comprendrais ce que ça veut dire, mais ce n'est pas une expression toute faite - du moins à ma connaissance.
> La VF des Simpsons est déjà une traduction, non ?



OUi mais c'est pas toujours une traduction exacte.


----------



## Cath.S.

Il serait intéressant de savoir ce que Homer dit dans la VO.


----------



## Maxzi

Hello *jscottseptembre*,

C'est quel épisode des Simpson ? (saison, n° ?)

Ca pourrait être :

'*Va te faire empailler*'

Sachant que Mr. Burns est un très vieil homme.


----------



## Cath.S.

Maxzi said:


> C'est quel épisode des Simpson ? (saison, n° ?)
> 
> Ca pourrait être :
> 
> '*Va te faire empailler*'
> 
> Sachant que Mr. Burns est un très vieil homme.


That would make more sense indeed.
De plus, ça pourrait être une "traduction" de _get stuffed_.


----------



## Maxzi

> That would make more sense indeed.
> De plus, ça pourrait être une "traduction" de _get stuffed_.


Exactement. 

De plus '*Va te faire entailler*' est d'un humour agressif qui n'est pas le genre de la série (Je vois mal Homer dire ça...) et honnêtement, je n'ai jamais entendu cette phrase ou tournure.


----------



## Elle Paris

I agree... at first, I thought it might be "Va te faire en... something else."... but then I thought not The Simpsons, so I think the translation from English had to go with the mouth movements so it went from 
"Go jump in a lake!" to...
"Va t'faire entailler!" whiich was not as bad as en... anything else.


----------



## jscottseptembre

Maxzi said:


> Hello *jscottseptembre*,
> 
> C'est quel épisode des Simpson ? (saison, n° ?)
> 
> Ca pourrait être :
> 
> '*Va te faire empailler*'
> 
> Sachant que Mr. Burns est un très vieil homme.



Salut Maxzi,

Oui, Il est tout à fait possible qu'il ait dit ça. Parlant très vite comme ça, je ne pourrais probablement pas différencier ces deux verbs.

Saison 2, episode 11: "un poisson nommé Fugu"


----------



## jscottseptembre

Cath.S. said:


> Il serait intéressant de savoir ce que Homer dit dans la VO.




Je viens de trouver la VO. Il dit, "_eat my shorts_". Cela dit, n'est-ce pas que la traduction aurait du être, "_mange mon short_!" haha


----------



## Elle Paris

Excellent idea! Enpailler, oui mais bien sure!...

Eat my shorts! Bouffe mon calbard/calbute!?


----------



## jscottseptembre

Dans la vo, il dit, "eat my shorts"


----------



## jetset

I confirm. Number nine on his to-do list before dying : "Tell off boss" !
Homer says "_Hé Burns, va t'faire empailler !_" ; then Burns replies to Smither : "_Je_ _le veux dans mon bureau à neuf heures tapantes lundi matin, on va voir lequel va empailler l'autre_".


----------



## Maxzi

> I confirm. Number nine on his to-do list before dying : "Tell off boss" !
> Homer says "_Hé Burns, va t'faire empailler !_" ; then Burns replies to Smither : "_Je_ _le veux dans mon bureau à neuf heures tapantes lundi matin, on va voir lequel va empailler l'autre_".


Yes indeed. I've just watched it again, very funny. 

I think '*Va t'faire empailler*' in the context of Homer saying these words to his boss, is a more imaginative and polite way to mean '*Fuck off*' to Mr. Burns, as it is written on his so-called  'to-do list before dying', since Mr. Burns is a very old man.

'*Eat my shorts*' is very inventive too. I had never heard it before!


----------



## jscottseptembre

Oui c'est ça. Après avoir écouté attentivement, j'entends Homer dire "empailler" mais j'avoue que j'entends toujours Burns employer "entailler"..je ne suis pas capable de différencier les deux verbs à l'oral


----------



## jscottseptembre

Maxzi said:


> Yes indeed. I've just watched it again, very funny.
> 
> I think '*Va t'faire empailler*' in the context of Homer saying these words to his boss, is a more imaginative and polite way to mean '*Fuck off*' to Mr. Burns, as it is written on his so-called  'to-do list before dying', since Mr. Burns is a very old man.
> 
> '*Eat my shorts' is very inventive too. I had never heard it before!*



That was one of bart's "catchphrases" in the earlier episodes. However, apart from the Simpsons, you wouldn't really hear it. I'm not too sure if those guys are the ones who coined the phrase, but they re sure as hell  the ones who made it popular


----------



## Elle Paris

After "ripe reflection" , it was most probably "Va te faire empailler." for the same reasons.


----------



## Maxzi

> That was one of bart's "catchphrases" in  the earlier episodes. However, apart from the Simpsons, you wouldn't  really hear it. I'm not too sure if those guys are the ones who coined  the phrase, but they re sure as hell  the ones who made it popular


Thanks for the explanation.

One of the most popular Bart's catchphrases in the French version is '*Va te faire shampouiné*' wich, I suspect, could be the French equivalent of '*Eat my shorts*'.
But this expression, like his English "equivalent", is not common at all in French! 
The Simpsons made it popular (at least a little more popular).


----------



## jscottseptembre

Maxzi said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> One of the most popular Bart's catchphrases in the French version is '*Va te faire shampouiné*' wich, I suspect, could be the French equivalent of '*Eat my shorts*'.
> But this expression, like his English "equivalent", is not common at all in French!
> The Simpsons made it popular (at least a little more popular).




haha, oui après avoir regardé un grand nombre d'épisodes en français, j'avais remarqué ça!! C'est drôle ça


----------



## jetset

Oh my....
*Va te faire shampouiner.*


----------



## Maxzi

Yes. Thanks for the correction.

I was a little bit inattentive.


----------

